# Fonseca #1s



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello, I have joined this forum in attempt to find out why the above cigar is out of stock (globally?). I have sourced the Fonseca #1 from Geneva for over 20 years. Cigar shop couldnt explain reason for such a long period of OOS and I have written to regional importer with no success/response . Bottom line ' Is this cigar discontinued?' Appreciate any input as i do like this smoke
Regards, Gary


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I see them everywhere


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, I have joined this forum in attempt to find out why the above cigar is out of stock (globally?). I have sourced the Fonseca #1 from Geneva for over 20 years. Cigar shop couldnt explain reason for such a long period of OOS and I have written to regional importer with no success/response . Bottom line ' Is this cigar discontinued?' Appreciate any input as i do like this smoke
> 
> Regards, Gary


We can't discuss Cuban cigars in general forum. I'll be moving it to habanos only. You won't be able to comment but you will be able to read the comments by others.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

He's right , they're everywhere. 

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Reportedly, the Fonseca No.1 was officially discontinued in 2012, but has remained in production. No word from HSA on why his would be, and I don't think they ever actually appeared on HSA's deleted list. But, that's Cuba for ya'! 

The last box I bought was dated 2016. But, I know for sure they are still available, dated as late a 2019, if you look in the right places.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Why anyone would pursue this Marca is beyond me. :grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why anyone would pursue this Marca is beyond me. :grin2:


To me, they resemble puffing on air. But to each their own. They do sell a ton of em.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've smoked a few. They are better than the press they get.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why anyone would pursue this Marca is beyond me. :grin2:


I only tried the delicias but I like them as a breakfast cigar or to give out to ppl that don't really smoke cigars


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> To me, they resemble puffing on air. But to each their own. They do sell a ton of em.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


I and a few others have a standing joke.
On why they wrap them in toilet paper.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I and a few others have a standing joke.
> 
> On why they wrap them in toilet paper.
> 
> :vs_laugh:


When I first got into CCs, I was Gonna order these. And I think there quote was "they wrap em in toilet paper for a reason". You can buy RGPs or Parti shorts or PMFs for less and they're all great cigars.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

They are easy to find. 

I have a box of #1s from FEB19, so at the very least they were continuing to box them up until then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> When I first got into CCs, I was Gonna order these. And I think there quote was "they wrap em in toilet paper for a reason". You can buy RGPs or Parti shorts or PMFs for less and they're all great cigars.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Yes I and @avitti used to say that all the time.:vs_laugh:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes I and @avitti used to say that all the time.:vs_laugh:


Yeah bro, you most definitely wanna smokes those in the bathroom. Wipe and flush..LOL
or perhaps you can move the whole Fonseca marca to the What's in your bowl thread........> :vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

@WABOOM
That classy enough been in the family since new.
1961 Cadillac Coupe Deville Custom.
The cigar is a custom too.
I know ya love classic iron this one was my Dad's.
It is with my buddy Jimmy who is my uncle Mike's son.:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

You know it's a big car when they have room for the battery in front of the radiator. :grin2:

The thing I miss the most about cars in the 70s and earlier.....Is the smell when their running....Some unburned gas mixed with a little burning oil.
Also the sound of a big V8 coming off a red light.

Cars now a days have no soul.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ForMud said:


> You know it's a big car when they have room for the battery in front of the radiator. :grin2:
> 
> The thing I miss the most about cars in the 70s and earlier.....Is the smell when their running....Some unburned gas mixed with a little burning oil.
> Also the sound of a big V8 coming off a red light.
> ...


They have no class nothing to set them apart from one another.
They are all generic, like everything else in the world today. :vs_cool:


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

I've never had a Fonseca #1, and really don't wish to disrespect the OP, but every time I read updates on this thread I'm reminded of this current tv commercial.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've had mixed experiences with the line. They're alright enough to smoke, but I've never actively pursued a box. I was given much better alternatives by our resident Habanos connoisseurs when I was looking for my cheap n cheerful selections. So glad for that too. 

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

@poppajon75
That is a great attitude.
Life is too short to worry about cigars peace bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @poppajon75
> That is a great attitude.
> Life is too short to worry about cigars peace bro!:vs_cool:


Yo Brooklyn..tell ya a story about Fonseca. This or similar threads have happened many times usually with the ceegar being a 'hard pass'. One wise old FOG said buy a 5 pack, see for yourself.So i did.You know your smoking tobacco but thats it for the marcas profile...of course that would be my opinion

However i have a buddy who lives on the other side of town,his name is Vic Fonseca.. Vic makes some kick ass home made **** red wine..It's great for Sundays gravy..I give Vic all the Fonseca's that come my way, he doesnt even smoke him he just shows them off..sort of his white whale cigar.I get wine So i guess i really do like the brand.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> Yo Brooklyn..tell ya a story about Fonseca. This or similar threads have happened many times usually with the ceegar being a 'hard pass'. One wise old FOG said buy a 5 pack, see for yourself.So i did.You know your smoking tobacco but that's it for the marcas profile...of course that would be my opinion
> 
> However i have a buddy who lives on the other side of town,his name is Vic Fonseca.. Vic makes some kick ass home made **** red wine..It's great for Sundays gravy..I give Vic all the Fonseca's that come my way, he doesn't even smoke him he just shows them off..sort of his white whale cigar.I get wine So i guess i really do like the brand.


Hey Vit just tried to give ya a hit, that is a great story.
I gotta spread it around bro.
I am sure i will get you before Easter.
Till then.
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------

